# Grizzly Bear hunting in Wyoming by 2017?



## wyogoob

I doubt it.

The United States Fish and Wildlife Service filed a proposed rule for removing grizzly bears from the endangered species list in Wyoming, Montana and Idaho on March 11, 2016.

The public input period has started. This is one to watch.
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/News/Wyoming-seeks-public-input-on-post-delisting-grizz

.


----------



## GaryFish

This is going to be an interesting one for sure. Over hear in Idaho, the grizzlies have been in Island Park for 20+years. But now they are moving down off the caldera. Last summer, there was one enjoying an apple orchard just 2 miles west of Ashton, along the Henry's Fork. To me, the interesting thing with the ESA is when population targets are set, USFWS really should follow their own plans to delist when those targets are achieved. For example, with the wolves, the target was 50 breeding pairs, but they waited until there were 150 breeding pairs, and then delisting took political means vs. USFWS doing what they committed to. With the Grizzlies, the numbers bear out (see what I did there?) that they should be delisted. With the core of the population in YNP and GTNP, there is no reason that Idaho, Montana and Wyoming can't have grizzly hunting outside the parks, yet still retain a core population under the protection of the parks. Humans have always been the only predator of the grizzly bear. It isn't inappropriate to allow man's role to return to the ecosystem as well.


----------



## Bax*

We saw the amount of panty twisting over wolf hunting, I imagine it will be every bit as bad if hunting reaches realization.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I'll go to the meeting in GR and we will see how that goes.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

If you want to let your voice be heard on the subject.

Go here and comment https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Wildlife-in-Wyoming/Hot-Topics/Draft-GB-Mgmt-Plan

The GR meeting was only around 15 people and there was at least one vocal person from the Dark Side. This person claimed to have written 6 pages of comments.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'll go to the meeting in GR and we will see how that goes.


Dangit, I forgot about it. I'd been on the road for a long stretch but came home in time that day to run over to GR and attend the open house.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*meeting on regulations*

Game & Fish will hold public meeting on Grizzly Bear Regulations:
https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/14f0ba8


----------



## CPAjeff

Looks like it got approved.

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46325826&n...yoming-approves-yellowstone-area-grizzly-hunt

I know we have a few Wyomingites on the forum - will any of you be applying for a grizzly tag? I am tempted to throw my name in the hat, knowing that I might have to sell one of my kidneys if I draw!


----------



## mtnrunner260

Exciting news. 
You pay up front in Wyo so we'll have to sell our kidneys just to put in.


----------



## CPAjeff

mtnrunner260 said:


> You pay up front in Wyo so we'll have to sell our kidneys just to put in.


That's right, thanks for the correction!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> Looks like it got approved.
> 
> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46325826&n...yoming-approves-yellowstone-area-grizzly-hunt
> 
> I know we have a few Wyomingites on the forum - will any of you be applying for a grizzly tag? I am tempted to throw my name in the hat, knowing that I might have to sell one of my kidneys if I draw!


I'll put in, I don't expect to draw. However, I'll put in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

mtnrunner260 said:


> Exciting news.
> You pay up front in Wyo so we'll have to sell our kidneys just to put in.


I think a couple of fingers lost for AD&D is worth around $6k so you should be able to continue to drink Mtn Dew with two kidneys.


----------



## CPAjeff

Great news - kidneys are worth $262,000 or so.

https://www.seeker.com/how-much-are-your-body-parts-worth-1792475763.html

Think of all the hunts a person could go on with $262,000!!! Besides, who really needs two kidneys?!?! ;-)

I could get my Alaskan combo hunt (sheep, caribou, & moose), Book Cliffs Roadless Early Rifle Elk tag, and High Unita Mountain goat tag and still have $175,000+ left over.


----------



## High Desert Elk

CPAjeff said:


> Great news - kidneys are worth $262,000 or so.
> 
> https://www.seeker.com/how-much-are-your-body-parts-worth-1792475763.html
> 
> Think of all the hunts a person could go on with $262,000!!! Besides, who really needs two kidneys?!?! ;-)
> 
> I could get my Alaskan combo hunt (sheep, caribou, & moose), Book Cliffs Roadless Early Rifle Elk tag, and High Unita Mountain goat tag and still have $175,000+ left over.


And if I could talk my wife into selling as well, we could both recoup in our new cabin in a location yet to be determined.


----------



## Clarq

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/News/Governor-Mead-Approves-Rules-for-Grizzly-Hunt

Who's going to apply?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Lucky number 600


----------



## 300 Wby

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Lucky number 600


Lucky number 1,112 here! Your saying there is a chance!!!!!!


----------



## Critter

One of the activist that wanted to stop the hunt by getting tags was #8. It is too bad that he is a resident of Wyoming and only had to pay $600 instead of $6000 for it.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

Critter said:


> One of the activist that wanted to stop the hunt by getting tags was #8. It is too bad that he is a resident of Wyoming and only had to pay $600 instead of $6000 for it.


So do you have an issue with the activist applying for the tag? I always here the mantra of tree huggers don't pay their share. here is one that is willing. Vic


----------



## Critter

I actually like it in that the Wyoming G&F got a $600 contribution from a person that is very unlikely going to harvest a bear.


----------



## wyogoob

Rumor has it there are a number of "activists", resident and non resident, that have applied for tags.

I'll be surprised if there's a grizzly bear hunt in Wyoming this year. There's a lot of forces out there that are against it. We'll see.
.


----------



## High Desert Elk

An article tells how a strong critic against the hunt drew one of the 10 tags. His intent is to let at least one live.

Although legal, it is also a chicken tactic taking away a limited opportunity that has conservation and wildlife management in mind.


----------



## Critter

There are actually 2 activist that drew a tag in the top 10 tags. I believe that one was #2 and the other #8


----------



## High Desert Elk

What does that tell you about other hunts for everything else? Ever wonder why some aren't successful in the harvest report on killer golden ticket hunts...?


----------



## wyogoob

High Desert Elk said:


> What does that tell you about other hunts for everything else? Ever wonder why some aren't successful in the harvest report on killer golden ticket hunts...?


They say the activists get a number of swan and crane tags every year. I can remember years ago when they would get swan tags and take them to the steps of the state capitol and protest the swan hunt.

Times have changed some. Now they realize that if it wasn't for all the ******* hunters, and the duck stamp program, there wouldn't be a refuge for the swans to stop at. Now many of the activists buy, and encourage buying, duck stamps. I hang with them; birdwatchers mostly.
.


----------



## middlefork

Yes activists applying for tags has probably been going on as long as there have been draws.

I would guess that the tag numbers are based upon some kind of expected success ratio. So if it ends up being less than desired they would next time up the quantity of tags. At some point it would be self defeating.


----------



## Critter

For them to apply for the grizzly tag is a little bit different than other game animals. 

The Wyoming G&F has set a quota of how many bears they want harvested which is 10 boars I believe. But they know that it is likely that a sow will also get shot. So from my understanding the hunt will go on until 10 boars are shot or 1 female. So if activist #1 has their tag for 10 days and doesn't harvest a bear then the opportunity goes to the next in line or who ever has #11 and if activist #2 doesn't harvest a bear in their 10 day then that opportunity goes to lucky #12. That is as long as a sow hasn't been shot in which case the whole hunt is now shut down. 

I could be wrong on how they are going to run the hunt but that is what I have heard give or take a little. 

As for activist putting in for and drawing tags that is their choice. If they want to spend the money to do so and not hunt more power to them. I would of just like to of seen a out of state activist draw one of the grizzly tags in Wyoming and then have to fork over the $6000.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I would of just like to of seen a out of state activist draw one of the grizzly tags in Wyoming and then have to fork over the $6000.


Patagonia will probably just pay the fee for them anyway.

Oops, I forgot. They are not anti-hunting.


----------



## stillhunterman

Vanilla said:


> Patagonia will probably just pay the fee for them anyway.
> 
> Oops, I forgot. They are not anti-hunting.


Where there is a will, there's a way. Those folks against the hunt are finding the money...:shock:

https://www.gofundme.com/shoot039em-with-a-camera


----------



## High Desert Elk

I would almost say it's fraud to win a tag in a lottery with the intent not to use it for it's intended purpose...


----------



## Vanilla

stillhunterman said:


> Where there is a will, there's a way. Those folks against the hunt are finding the money...:shock:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/shoot039em-with-a-camera


I hate people...

They are the worst!


----------



## Critter

I actually think that if they want to buy a tag or will it in the lottery then it is their right to do with it as they want. How about the guy that buys one thinking that he might go hunting but doesn't? Or the one guy at work who takes vacation time off during the hunt just so that you can't get it off on the presumption that he might go somewhere.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> How about the guy that buys one thinking that he might go hunting but doesn't? Or the one guy at work who takes vacation time off during the hunt just so that you can't get it off on the presumption that he might go somewhere.


See my post above.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

stillhunterman said:


> Where there is a will, there's a way. Those folks against the hunt are finding the money...:shock:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/shoot039em-with-a-camera


I wish I would have thought of this. I could have coined some of the cash to those that drew the permits and bought a side by side with spinning rims with the rest.


----------



## RandomElk16

When the activists don't realize that regardless - this hunt ends with 10 dead bears. Wether they select the next in-line, or the F&G goes out and shoots them, or in some species where they tack unharvested tags onto next year.

It's cool they want to blow money on it though. I wish they gave the $50K to conservation efforts instead of vacations and camera's.


----------



## Vanilla

If they were really smart they'd sabotage the whole thing by killing a sow the first chance they get. 

Make a couple sows the next two years the sacrificial lambs, and be done with it. 

Hopefully Yvon Chouinard doesn't read this forum...


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> ............................
> 
> I'll be surprised if there's a grizzly bear hunt in Wyoming this year. There's a lot of forces out there that are against it. We'll see.
> .


https://buckrail.com/griz-hunt-put-...m_recirculation&spotim_referrer=recirculation

.


----------



## tn_transplant

stillhunterman said:


> Where there is a will, there's a way. Those folks against the hunt are finding the money...:shock:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/shoot039em-with-a-camera


You know what would be funny? Get drawn for the tag then claim to support this group and let them pay you for the tag, then go hunt your grizzly


----------

